# Nasa dy-100



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent idea for a project! Are you building a launch version or doing some sort of variation on the standard design?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm going to follow this build thread because it's a neat idea that interests me. Also what scale will it be??


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

kenlee said:


>


I hope you don't mind - the parts you've kitbashed together work so perfectly that I'm gonna borrow the idea from you.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kenlee said:


> I haven't worked that out yet, the SIVB tanks that I am using are 35mm in diameter and the model will be around 22 inches long, my head hurts too much right now to do the math.


I must confess that I have some difficulty to do "scale math". 

Interesting idea, Kenlee. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

Man that is so cool! I like how you decided to make the DY-100's predecessor! You should share it on Doug Drexler's facebook page, he'll love it!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Verrry nice! What do you use to cut the pieces so precisely? I'm running into problems trying to build my cargo containers right now because of that very thing.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, your work looks very nice just the same.

I just ordered a nice little hobby miter box and razor saw. I think that the main problem is that my close-up vision is going bad, and I can't afford a new pair of prescription glasses. Makes precision work a bit more of a challenge when there are two of everything in front of you! :freak:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

kenlee said:


> I am going to do a variation of this design.


Do you happen to know the artist?

I'm _Loving_ your Build!!!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is turning out to be one of my favorite scratch builds. Really, really an outstanding effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is looking extremely cool...!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, very interesting build!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job.I like your interpretation better than the original.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

kenlee said:


> A quick comparison of the sizes of my design and the Botany Bay, this is based on the length of the Botany Bay being 375 ft.


I think you have captured the feel of an "earlier model" very, very well!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

You've made the original design even more practical looking. Great job so far!

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Really nice work. She looks really sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking good, Ken...you're forcing me to improve on my DY-100A!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I still think of it as the DIY-100!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

tech Q; did the first dy-100 have grav plates or was the decks set up so the front of the sub hull was the top of the ship.?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a book once that has the histroy of star trek spacecraft.
and it said that the ship that went to the planet where the people coyped the time of the 20s. (TOS ep. a piece of the action ) did not have grav plates.?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Kenlee, this have been an amazing job. I wonder if you went improving the details by having ideas as long as the work went on, or you had those details already planned (at least most of them). :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful work! It's nice having a basic idea and working it out as you go, you usually end up with much more than you originally thought of.

That Evergreen stuff is the best, isn't it? Nothing you can't do with it! Looking forward to your continued progress!


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Kind of a skipjack version...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

kenlee said:


> ...Painted the cargo pods in different colors and decided that it makes it look too cartoonish, will go back to a neutral color for the pods.


Looks great, Ken! :thumbsup: Maybe if you kept the colors on the pods, but toned them down and weathered them?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

swbell3 said:


> Looks great, Ken! :thumbsup: Maybe if you kept the colors on the pods, but toned them down and weathered them?


I think I am going to repaint them a light gray color and add some color with various container company markings on the rectangular parts of the containers.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

kenlee said:


> I think I am going to repaint them a light gray color and add some color with various container company markings on the rectangular parts of the containers.


Then why not make the company markings for each one the same colors you have them now??? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

swbell3 said:


> Looks great, Ken! :thumbsup: Maybe if you kept the colors on the pods, but toned them down and weathered them?


I agree. They could be very faded: tints of grey, tan, pale sage green, pale brick ... just different enough to show that they came from different places ... or as you say, the graphic could provide the colour. Imagining that all bins were the same colour, but the marking distinguished the owner/shipper.


----------

